# Touring Norway - ferry costs



## ExAviator (Mar 20, 2011)

I’ve been planning at a tour of Norway from the southern tip to the northernmost point. It would take nine weeks and cover about 5,000 miles with 19 or 20 internal ferries.

My Knaus Sun Ti is 6.86m long. The charge for each ferry trip is quite high for a 6.0m motor home but universally the mark up for an extra 86cm is 100%. It’s double the price for 14% longer. If your Motorhome was only a few cm over the 6.0m it would still be double.

Hence the cost for the internal ferries is for this tour is about £1200 rather than £600. Over 7.0 m there’s another major uplift in the rates charged This is totally unreasonable and a significant deterrent to visiting an already expensive country.

I have just written to the Norwegian Embassy to highlight this major obstacle to motor home touring in their country for those owning motor homes over 6.0m. That country is trying to encourage tourism; for many of us this unreasonable charge means that country could be removed from our list of places to visit!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've just left Norway 3 days ago and wrote a blog post about a similar subject:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/norway-in-motorhome-on-budget.html (or google norway on a budget camper)

We have a 5.99m van so we got in for under 6m everywhere we went.

Not quite sure what route you are taking but we travelled from Oslo to Nordkapp spending two weeks exploring the Fjords etc and only spent a combined amount of £180 of 7 Ferries and 4 Tunnel Tolls including the Nordkapp tunnel (which is £22 each way under 6m, £60 each way for over!). We are waiting the bill in the post for the toll roads.

I think your letter will fall on deaf ears, especially given we were there very early in the season (12th May - 7th June) and every third vehicle was a motor home (mainly Germans) all happy to pay the tolls because they take advantage of the free 'Wild Camping' every night which to some degree offsets the costs.

If you don't like the prices buy a smaller van - a great deal of the vans we saw were sub 6m.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Even though we have a 6m MH I am suprised at your figures.
Have to agree with Addie!

After last years trip we never did receive a bill for the toll roads :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

In 2000 we did the trip up to Nord cap and returned via route RV 17 through the lofoten isles, we were under 6 metres so cost was not too bad.

We used 18? internal ferries and 3 toll bridges/tunnels on the way south from Nord Cap. The Nord Cap tunnell was NKR165 each way.

I have the details in my travel notes if you are interested.

I assume you have the RV17 details http://www.gonorway.no/norway/articles/163

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, and the really maddening thing is that (because most locals use caravans) tuggers only get charged for the length of their car - the caravan goes free


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Westbay said:


> Yes, and the really maddening thing is that (because most locals use caravans) tuggers only get charged for the length of their car - the caravan goes free


That must be very locally. The usual rule is that you pay by length. So caravaners often pay as if they were a LGV.

Some ferries are also toll roads - then cars over 3500 kgs pay 2x or 3x more.


----------

